What are the best Google adsense alternatives? - likopiko
======
Guest98123
Header bidding. You sign up with a number of popular bidders (OpenX, AppNexus,
Rubicon, AOL, Criteo, Sovrn, etc), and they all bid against each other in
real-time. You then relay that bid to AdX/AdSense, and Google attempts to
outbid that offer. Then, you display the ad from the highest bidder. This
happens for every single ad impression.

Overall, this usually provides a 30%+ increase in revenue over running just
AdSense.

------
sideproject
I read this quite recently as I was asking the same question.

[https://stream-seo.com/best-google-adsense-alternatives/](https://stream-
seo.com/best-google-adsense-alternatives/)

------
mattbgates
[http://www.media.net/](http://www.media.net/)

I wouldn't say its better, but I think I rake in an average of about $115 a
year from running ads on my site. Of course, it all depends on your traffic,
and they only payout in $100 increments.

~~~
jetti
I would add that they have an approval process, unlike AdSense that allows
anybody to sign up and put ads on their site.

------
taprun
Selling something of your own that is related to the content that you provide.

You'll get a bigger cut and have more control.

------
Gustomaximus
If you connect your audience to relevant affiliate offers it has higher
payback and is a better user experience. You should be able to get $200 eCPM+
with any level of engaged user (western desktop traffic), something your
unlikely to get even close to on Adsense.

------
blujimbo
Affiliate offers.

CJ, LinkShare, Share-a-Sale.

PPC is the easiest way to add monetization to your site and the least
lucrative.

------
gerenuk
Ezoic.com and taboola.com for the good cpm rates.

------
likopiko
Tnx to all :)

